# What's your car's mascot?



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

I know some of you have that Little Tree hanging from the rear view mirror.

Some of you have a baby shoe on the mirror and wrinkled brass balls on the back.

What's unique about your uber?

$2 bills duckttaped all over the windshield don't count. Those are just a tip extortion tool.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Passengers pin their panties to the headliners. Some pin their bras too. The great thing about this is I now sell all the used panties and bras to perverts in the internet. Big money. Pays for a new headliner every so often.

Down side? I work in SF. Some those chicks are dudes. 

But there is still a market for them.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

I am going to order some "58" stickers for my car in memory of "SuperSic"

Nothing huge, just a small one to be placed next to the rear number plate.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> I know some of you have that Little Tree hanging from the rear view mirror.
> 
> Some of you have a baby shoe on the mirror and wrinkled brass balls on the back.
> 
> ...


I have used Magnum condoms hanging from the rear view mirror. When a passenger asks me about them I scream out a Sam Kinison inspired rant about how Uber keeps ****ing me and the passengers **** me by not tipping. The passengers either flee from the car at the first stop light or they give me a decent tip. I'm fine with either.


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

I consider myself the mascot.

Only a clown would agree to these terms of "independent contractor'ness"


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I like the sticker "Shit Happens".. Reminds me of Forrest Gump.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## JessicaRachelle (Oct 5, 2014)

I have little fake leopard fur pillows that have a clear plastic square with a slot for a photo. I have photos of my puppy. People love it.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

I have a Rarity hanging from my mirror. I hang my P2P license there too, which mostly hides her.


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

Fauxknight said:


> I have a Rarity hanging from my mirror. I hang my P2P license there too, which mostly hides her.


I had to google that. Still not sure I got that right


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> I had to google that. Still not sure I got that right


Which item? One is a McDonalds toy of a character, the other is our local license required to drive for Uber/Lyft.


----------

